# I can't eat!!! Please Help!!



## needsomeinfo (Sep 23, 2005)

Guys , at my weight I should be eating atleast 3200 calories a day to build.

Im intaking at the most 1500-2000 a day . I just cant eat. I fieel full all the time , and some times I get real nauseus LIke im hungry, but I cant stand to even look at food.

Whats up with me, I gotta get some more calories!!!!


----------



## KILLA (Sep 23, 2005)

Sometimes you have to build-up. I spent the better part of a month feeling like a fat-ass because I forced extra food down for every meal. You body has natural systems to match your caloric intake to your output, and if one is off, it throws the other off. Make sure you try to burn off as much as you can and then stuff your face repeatedly. Your body will begin craving more food. It will not happn overnight. That is for sure.


----------



## KILLA (Sep 23, 2005)

Also, foods that contain dairy are more filling, and so are some other foods. Eat lean and you can eat more. Then when you want, you can suck down a triple-cheese burger with no problems.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 23, 2005)

oooh good point , I eat too much dairy , ill cut a llot of that out of my diet then, what are some foods that you would recommend that are lite on the stomach but heavy on the cal? thanks


----------



## Little Man (Sep 23, 2005)

i started drinkin high calorie protein shakes when i neededto eat more.  900 cal per serving. then i just kept eatingevery 2hours and eventuallly got to 4000 and i can still eat again lol


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 23, 2005)

I also have this problem except I force it down and I think it makes it worse. 
the dairy may be my problem I take in way to much dairy. thanks killa
also the more you think about it the worse it gets. My best days are when I dont even think about eating.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 24, 2005)

here here healthfreak


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 24, 2005)

I know if there was another way I would do it. but gagging down a shake is my only option.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 24, 2005)

It took several months for me.  I stuffed myself every day until I was miserable, knowing that it would eventually pay off.  It did.  Eventually my body adapted to those eating habits and now if I try to go for 3 hours without eating - it is like a "normal" person trying to go 3 days without eating.  Now I have to eat constantly or else I get extremely tired and weak.  
It takes lots of time, focus, and dedication but you guys can do it!


----------



## Little Man (Sep 24, 2005)

exactly i starve if i dont eat every few hours.. i wake up hungry in the middle of the night soemtimes even when i eat right before bed.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 24, 2005)

I am seriously considering buying a new vehicle at the beginning of the new year.  When I do, it will most likely be fitted with its own small refrigerator and microwave.  Some people may call me crazy.  The only thing I say to that is "Nah, I'm not crazy....just hungry."  

www.roadtrucker.com is one of the sites which carries these portable products, in case anyone else is interested.


----------

